# Cute wild noise boxes



## wunderflo (Feb 6, 2022)

Hey everyone,

hope you are well!

I'm looking for a fun hardware box (or a combination of boxes) that...

a) is cute, meaning it should be rather small in size (doesn't have to be super tiny, but let's say it shouldn't be much bigger than a MPC One) and price (since we're talking about hardware, this means preferably under 1K in total - not a hard limit, though),

b) is wild, meaning its sound should be on the not too pretty side, but more importantly, it should really invite for experimentation, without making me afraid of doing anything wrong (low barrier, just pick up and play/tweak/fiddle design).

It can be a synth, but it could also be a combination of some sound generating thing and an effect pedal, for example. It may involve some CV patching, but I'm not looking for a Eurorack module.

I already have a rather pretty/classic sounding, versatile analog polysynth, so I'm covered in this regard.

The Soma Lyra-8 seems to tick those boxes and looks very interesting. It might be a little bit too extreme (in wildness and one-trick-ponyness?), but it certainly goes in the right direction.

I'm looking forward to your suggestions and experiences with those things! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 6, 2022)

Elektron Digitone is a great little box.


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 6, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Elektron Digitone is a great little box.


thanks, it does look really cool, but I'm a bit afraid of FM. 

I guess, I'm more looking for something that lets me just push buttons and turn knobs and let myself be surprised by the outcome... introducing a factor of randomness that I can then react to... but maybe that's possible with the Digitone? After all, it does promise to simplify FM synthesis. I'll add it to the list!

Does anyone of you have experience with boxes like the OP-1, Organelle, Make Noise Strega or Dreadbox Typhon? I wouldn't mind it to be a bit gadget/toy-like, as long as the results don't sound too toy-ish.


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 6, 2022)

I have been having tons of fun with the Korg Volca Modular. I got it exactly to get some wild noises and crazy sounds but it can do very pretty and beautiful if you want to.

I record some wild performances and upload it to my DAW and mangle these performances even further.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 6, 2022)

Check out the Soma Lyra-8

Ticks all your boxes.

Some examples I like:


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 6, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> I have been having tons of fun with the Korg Volca Modular. I got it exactly to get some wild noises and crazy sounds but it can do very pretty and beautiful if you want to.
> 
> I record some wild performances and upload it to my DAW and mangle these performances even further.


thanks, will definitely add that to the list. That's exactly how I'd want to use it, too.


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Check out the Soma Lyra-8
> 
> Ticks all your boxes.
> 
> Some examples I like:



thanks, it's really pretty close if not exactly what I want. It surely can create infinite variations of those noisy/chaotic dark drones, but I'd be a bit worried that it gets a bit repetitive over time and is too much of a one-trick-pony? I'm not looking for an all-in-one solution, and I'd be totally fine with something that is mono, monophonic and quite niche, but being able to play melodies is something I do enjoy about making music. :D How do you use it? And do you use it in combination with an effect pedal or other external gear? I'd love to combine this with the Strymon Nightsky, but then we're already in expensive land again.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 6, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> thanks, it's really pretty close if not exactly what I want. It surely can create infinite variations of those noisy/chaotic dark drones, but I'd be a bit worried that it gets a bit repetitive over time and is too much of a one-trick-pony? I'm not looking for an all-in-one solution, and I'd be totally fine with something that is mono, monophonic and quite niche, but being able to play melodies is something I do enjoy about making music. :D How do you use it? And do you use it in combination with an effect pedal or other external gear? I'd love to combine this with the Strymon Nightsky, but then we're already in expensive land again.



My apologies if I led you in thinking I owned this synth, which I do not. It is still on my wishlist, as is it's cousin the Pulsar 23.

What's so interesting to me is the way the sensors on the Lyra-8 work and the way the instrument reacts to the way you touch it with your fingers. If you're looking for an instrument with which you can also play chromatic scales with ease, this is not for you. Although you can achieve this through the CV voices input, the sound generators aren't tuned to the standard 1v/octave, so you have to find a chromatic scale manually. That could take some work. It does however do all the wild things you're looking for, is quirky and doesn't do what other synths do and within your price range.


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> My apologies if I led you in thinking I owned this synth, which I do not. It is still on my wishlist, as is it's cousin the Pulsar 23.
> 
> What's so interesting to me is the way the sensors on the Lyra-8 work and the way the instrument reacts to the way you touch it with your fingers. If you're looking for an instrument with which you can also play chromatic scales with ease, this is not for you. Although you can achieve this through the CV voices input, the sound generators aren't tuned to the standard 1v/octave, so you have to find a chromatic scale manually. That could take some work. It does however do all the wild things you're looking for, is quirky and doesn't do what other synths do and within your price range.


yeah absolutely, it's a top contender. I think Christian Henson is a big fan of it as well. Still looking for a few more alternatives, though, so I can compare. And thanks for the word "quirky". It describes what I'm looking for very well. Other words might be: Playful, small, offering an element of surprise...


----------



## Welldone (Feb 6, 2022)

Have you already checked out these Lyra 8 tracks:






Tracks with LYRA-8 – SOMA LABORATORY







somasynths.com





Especially the one by Underworld is hauntingly beautiful.

I adore my Lyra 8! It‘s always a source of inspiration and I feel very closely connected to the instrument while playing it. It‘s literally a hands on experience and always leads me on musical paths I haven‘t travelled before. The only instrument that „rivals“ it for me is the Pulsar 23. I also play the Organelle and the Volca Modular, which are both nice, but don‘t cone close to the Lyra experience.

This track, on which I also played the Lyra, shows that it‘s great to spice up an ambience:









Schmurbedo - Toy Train


Rock




mx3.ch





I can also recommend the Make Noise instruments. I often use the O-Coast (with O-Ctrl sequencer) together with the Lyra and the Pulsar. They are a great match (they also look very similar). I played the Strega in a shop for about an hour. It felt nice and interesting, but not as inspirational as the Soma instruments.


----------



## fiction (Feb 6, 2022)

I really enjoy the Lyra-8 and use it a lot in different projects. 

For me, it can be a meditative instrument in the sense that I can sit down with it and explore many sound worlds. It looks simple, but the way it is structured opens up a lot of possibilities. It’s a great to hit record, mangle for an hour and then chop the best parts. 

It’s also great to tune it and pair it with a filter or other external effects, hardware or software. I think it can sound really cinematic when low-passed and sent into a big reverb! 

The 0-coast from make noise is also capable of some interesting sounds, it’s not so fluid to use for me but also very rewarding. It’s also much easier to sequence melodic material with it. The new Strega also seems great!

Also, look into the meng qi wing pinger and any folktek instruments. I don’t have them but really enjoy listening to the work that other composers do with them.


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 6, 2022)

I don't own one, but the arturia microfreak always seems very interesting and experimental: https://www.arturia.com/products/hardware-synths/microfreak/overview


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 6, 2022)

Welldone said:


> Have you already checked out these Lyra 8 tracks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing your experiences and the tracks. Haven't heard those yet and it's indeed nice how differently it can be used and sound. Probably more versatile than I initially thought. Your own track is absolutely amazing, btw! Super atmospheric and organic. Love it!


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 6, 2022)

fiction said:


> I really enjoy the Lyra-8 and use it a lot in different projects.
> 
> For me, it can be a meditative instrument in the sense that I can sit down with it and explore many sound worlds. It looks simple, but the way it is structured opens up a lot of possibilities. It’s a great to hit record, mangle for an hour and then chop the best parts.
> 
> ...


thanks, that sounds wonderful! Will also check out the other instruments you mentioned.


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 6, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I don't own one, but the arturia microfreak always seems very interesting and experimental: https://www.arturia.com/products/hardware-synths/microfreak/overview


thanks, I'm sure it is, but I already own the Arturia Polybrute, and while that's a completely different instrument, as I don't plan to get too many hardware units, I want to keep them as diverse as possible - preferably from different developers.


----------



## timprebble (Feb 6, 2022)

Have you checked out the Make Noise Strega? It was made in collab with Alessandro Cortini...
Bonus its already eurorack modular compatible





In a very different direction, I ordered a 1010 LemonDrop poly granular!


----------



## fakemaxwell (Feb 6, 2022)

You are looking for the Moffenzeef Stargazer:


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 6, 2022)

Thank you so much for all your replies! That's super helpful and I think it's also a lot of fun to discover those weird small boxes (apparently, some also call them compact tabletop synths).

@timprebble Thanks and yes, the Strega is definitely a top contender, too, but the 1010 LemonDrop also looks like tons of fun.

@fakemaxwell Thanks, never heard of this interesting unit. Love the presentation video. It definitely checks all the boxes, but judging only by this video, it strangely doesn't really connect with me, though. Will check out some more demos on this one.

@fiction Wow, those Folktek instruments are amazing pieces of art. I'm afraid that if I started buying one of them, I'd want to collect them all. Luckily, they don't seem to be sold in Germany.  But so nice to discover this interesting collective. The meng qi wing pinger is highly intriguing, though. Unfortunately, a bit more expensive than what I planned to spend, but that's the usual VI-C customer journey. 

I also discovered another one: Koma Elektronik Field Kit FX presented by Hainbach in this video:


It's quite affordable, so I could pair it with something else. 

There's just too much cool stuff out there...


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 7, 2022)

@doctoremmet I hope it's okay to ask you so directly, but you seem to be a huge synthusiast. So may I please ask you what you'd recommend here? Or do you only play with the big boys?


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 7, 2022)

Ofcourse! I will read this thread tomorrow, I am about to go to sleep. My own hardware is mostly all very old stuff, analog synths and even more digital ones. And samplers, lots of them haha. But I see you’re looking for a contemporary one. I’ll be back tomorrow.


----------



## charlieclouser (Feb 8, 2022)

+1 for Strega. Lots of dirt and gloom in that little box.

+0.75 for Lyra-8. Plenty of doom and gloom, plus big chordal clean stuff too, but much more time consuming and ver un-repeatable, so make sure you're recording audio while you fiddle! Plays nicely when routed through a nice warm Moog-style filter. I was getting bored with it until I remembered I had a pair of the original MoogerFooger lowpass filter pedals on the shelf below it, and then I got interested again.


----------



## Patient_Minds (Feb 8, 2022)

Everything by The Montreal Assembly but I dig this one:

Count to 5: https://mtlasm.com/product/count-to-5/


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks so much for your replies @charlieclouser and @Patient_Minds ! 

It's interesting that there seems to be quite a clear answer to my question (Lyra-8 or Strega), despite there being so many artistic, quirky, inspirational boxes.
Will definitely consider that. 

Kinda begs the question whether - particularly in this community - drones are in general more likely to be associated with the attributes described here than more percussive/ping-y synths like the DFAM or Subharmonicon (there was mention of the wing-pinger, though). I could see how a drone invites for experimentation, as you can simply express your mood without having to worry about notes and all that. Also, it provides a very inspirational sound floor for further improvisations/writing, as it doesn't yet imply a too specific direction in terms of melody or rhythm, while still getting you over the blank page (silence) stage by setting a mood. Maybe the purest/simplest/most organic form of expression?

There's obviously no point in comparing a Lyra-8 to a Subharmonicon (apples and oranges). Maybe I should rather ask myself what's harder or less fun to recreate in-the-box. What kind of sound profits most from tactile controls, from being able to directly experiment with turning knobs and plugging cables?

Meanwhile I discovered this developer of cute wild noise boxes (artworks, really): https://www.patch-point.com/ciat-lonbarde
Too expensive for me right now, but how beautiful are these?
Here's an interesting documentation about the man behind it:


----------



## Welldone (Feb 8, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> +1 for Strega. Lots of dirt and gloom in that little box.
> 
> +0.75 for Lyra-8. Plenty of doom and gloom, plus big chordal clean stuff too, but much more time consuming and ver un-repeatable, so make sure you're recording audio while you fiddle! Plays nicely when routed through a nice warm Moog-style filter. I was getting bored with it until I remembered I had a pair of the original MoogerFooger lowpass filter pedals on the shelf below it, and then I got interested again.


Charlie is of course right about using the Lyra with a filter. I often run the Lyra through the Zen Delay with its gorgeous filter. The Zen is more than an effects box, it begs to be played like an instrument. The peaceful zen matches very well with Somas black beast.

Hmm, Charlies recommendation of the Strega makes me think that I should try it again...


----------



## charlieclouser (Feb 8, 2022)

Strega can be a time-suck, maybe not quite as much as Lyra-8, but it can still be equally maddening to get textures that are in tune with what you're doing, and it's equally as un-repeatable. Allesandro's demo videos are a great example of what you can expect from Strega though, and with a little work Lyra-8 can do that sort of Reznor-Ross "drone with internal chord voicing" thing, although it's even more challenging than Strega to get it in tune with what you're doing.


----------



## Welldone (Feb 9, 2022)

Gaz Williams‘ latest show was about the Lyra:



Erm, it also shows the learning curve in full glory, but you get an impression of the possibilities of the Lyra.


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 10, 2022)

Thank you very much, @charlieclouser and @Welldone ! Yeah, I've watched that. Very entertaining and informative.

It's funny how looking for new gear and researching a couple of units really can make you reflect on yourself, your workflow, style and your music. Buying samples libraries doesn't have this effect to the same extent, because they're usually cheaper and space is less limited (SSD vs. home studio corner in my apartment), so it's easier to get something just because you are fascinated by it and want to try it.

So I came to the (bitter) realization that my musicality is too simple-minded and I'm too addicted to instant gratification to really appreciate the Lyra-8 or Strega. Also, I don't use drones that often. Still, I'm very fascinated by these pieces, and I'm pretty sure that one day I'll get a Lyra-8 (preferably used and cheaper) just because I want to experience it. However, atm I have to give priority to things that I'll be more likely to actually incorporate in my music more frequently. This doesn't mean they can't be pretty wild and experimental, offering surprising results - they just still have to be practical and usable for me (as much as I'd love to get all these crazy, quirky, exotic boutique boxes). Basically, I found out that I'm rather talking about something like the DFAM and Subharmonicon - with the DFAM playing the wild part and the Subharmonicon the experimental/surprising part.

I'm already quite set on the DFAM. Not so sure about the Subharmonicon, though. Love the sequencer concept, but its sonic palette seems to be limited (and I'm not the biggest fan of its sound from what I've heard so far). Hard to compare it to anything else, but as I do have to make a choice, I'm currently comparing it to the Neutron, 0-Coast and Digitone (which also has an interesting sequencer, but I'm a bit afraid of its learning curve and complexity). I'd combine the first two with a sequencer like the Korg SQ-1 or Arturia Keystep 37. Of course, they're all completely different animals, but at least some of them have been suggested in this thread. 

EDIT: I'll actually also re-consider the Microfreak that has been suggested on page 1. It's completely different from my Polybrute and pretty much ticks all the boxes, includes a sequencer, CV outs that I could hopefully use to control the DFAM (?) and even polyphonic aftertouch.


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 10, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> Thank you very much, @charlieclouser and @Welldone ! Yeah, I've watched that. Very entertaining and informative.
> 
> It's funny how looking for new gear and researching a couple of units really can make you reflect on yourself, your workflow, style and your music. Buying samples libraries doesn't have this effect to the same extent, because they're usually cheaper and space is less limited (SSD vs. home studio corner in my apartment), so it's easier to get something just because you are fascinated by it and want to try it.
> 
> ...


I do have a neutron. It's ok. Nice sound, but despite all the patch bay, it's actually quite limited. I think it needs some extra euro rack to make the most of it. Nice oscillators, ok filter, delay is not good. Envelopes are really clicky at the fastest attacks, even if you do the anti click patching I'm currently selling mine, and so is someone else, both are in the buy and sell forum on here. But mostly it made me realise hardware isn't for me, I enjoy voltage modular and falcon far more.


----------



## skwrl (Feb 10, 2022)

I think the Roland/reon Driftbox-R would match your descriptions, but I don’t know how easily they can be acquired. 

The Lyra-8 is definitely awesome!


----------



## Tralen (Feb 10, 2022)

I know nothing about synths, but I once saw a Roland SE-02 being played and was blown away by the sound and by how tiny it is.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Feb 17, 2022)

Empress Zoia… it looks like an FX pedal but it’s a modular system in a box.

But I just got a Subharmonicon yesterday (it was on sale) and I’m liking it more than I expected. I also have DFAM and Mother32.


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 17, 2022)

Thanks so much for all your recommendations and help.

I learned quite a few things about these boxes and also my own preferences.

@Thudinthenight : The Zoia definitely looks interesting (great value), but I could imagine that it gets a bit difficult to see your settings and requires some menu-diving to adjust things? You probably need to remember how you set it up to tell what all the different lights mean, no? Doesn't look immediate enough for me.
Congrats on purchasing the Subharmonicon on sale. What did you pay for it and where? I'm definitely still very interested in that one. Please let us know how you like it after you've spent some time with it.

Meanwhile, I made my purchases, too!  I got the DFAM and - surprise - the MegaFM (even though FM is a bit too advanced for me - this device makes it really simple). As a retro video game nostalgic, it just resonated with me emotionally. I immediately fell in love with its sound when I first heard it, and in the end that's what matters most. It's a different (very sweet) kind of wild, though. At least, it's noisy.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Feb 17, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> Thanks so much for all your recommendations and help.
> 
> I learned quite a few things about these boxes and also my own preferences.
> 
> ...



True about the Zoia and that's why I haven't bought one yet.
I also considered the Lyra8 because it looks and sounds amazing, but it also only ever sounds like one thing: a retro-dystopian future.

I got my Subharmonicon for $550 from Sweetwater, though the sale has ended now I think. I'm learning how to quickly find the sweet spots, and how to get creative with the sequencing to avoid the "sameness" of sound the Subharmonicon is criticized for having. One trick is to use external gates (and the DFAM meets that purpose quite well).

I highly recommend it, once you have one of the Moog modules then adding another one multiples the usefulness of each one by 10.


----------

